# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى دينية >  لا يجوز الزواج من شخص تحول إلى العقيدة الاحمدية

## فهد

*القاهرة - أحمد السيد*
*حرّم مفتي مصر علي جمعة زواج المسلمة من شخص تحول إلى العقيدة الأحمدية، التي تعرف أيضاً باسم "القاديانية"، لأنها ارتداد عن الإسلام وخروج واضح عليه.*

*جاءت الفتوى ردا على سؤال لإحدى السيدات بأنها متزوجة منذ 4 سنوات ونصف ولديها طفلان، وأن زوجها اعتنق الأحمدية مؤخرا بسبب الحاح والده وأخيه، وتريد معرفة موقف الشريعة الإسلامية من مدى جواز الاستمرار معه في العلاقة الزوجية.*

*ويزعم أتباع هذه الطائفة بأنهم مسلمون، وأنهم أحد الفرق الإسلامية، وهو القول الذي تصدى له مجمع البحوث الإسلامية بالأزهر في عهد رئاسة الراحل الشيخ جاد الحق، ومرة أخرى في العام الماضي، مؤكدا أنها من الفرق التي تتخذ الإسلام ستارا لها على غير الحقيقة.*


وقال جمعة في الفتوى التي حملت رقم (6924) وحصلت "العربية.نت" على نسخة منها، الأحد 11-1-2009، إنه "لا يحل للمرأة المسلمة أن تتزوج من شخص اعتنق القاديانية دينا لأنه بهذا مرتد عن دين الاسلام، وإن تم عقد الزواج على ذلك يكون باطلا شرعا، والمعاشرة الزوجية تكون زنا محرما في الإسلام، ولا يجوز له أخذ الابناء بعد بلوغهم السن القانوني للحضانة، للخوف عليهما من أن يجرهما إلى معتقداته الفاسدة، قال تعالى: ﴿ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين﴾ (آل عمران: 85).



*ليست عقيدة إسلامية* 

واضاف جمعة "خلاصة القول في القاديانية أنها لعبة استعمارية خبيثة، تظاهرت بالانتماء إلى الإسلام والإسلام منها براء، وقد استطاع المكر الاستعماري أن يُسَخِّر هذه النِّحلة الضالة المضلة لتحقيق أغراضه التي كانت تعمل دائمًا على تشويه الإسلام وإضعاف المسلمين، ولكن الإسلام سيبقى على الرغم من أعدائه ﴿واللهُ غالِبٌ على أَمرِهِ ولكنَّ أَكثَرَ النّاسِ لا يَعلَمُونَ﴾ (يوسف: 21). 





وأكد أن الفقهاء المسلمين قد أجمعوا على أن هذه العقيدة ليست إسلامية، ومعتنقيها ليسوا مسلمين، بل يصبحوا مرتدين عن الإسلام، "والمرتد هو الذي ترك الإسلام إلى غيره من الأديان، قال الله سبحانه: "ومن يرتدد منكم عن دينه فيمت وهو كافر فأولئك حبطت أعمالهم في الدنيا والآخرة وأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون" (البقرة: 217.




وأضاف: أجمع أهل العلم بفقه الإسلام أن المرتد عن الإسلام إن تزوج لم يصح تزوجه ويقع عقده باطلا سواء عقد على مسلمة أو غير مسلمة، لأنه لا يقر شرعا على الزواج، إذا لم يتب ويعد إلى الإسلام ويتبرأ من الدين الذي ارتد إليه. 




واستدل جمعة بفتوى مجمع البحوث الإسلامية بالأزهر الشريف في عهد الشيخ جاد الحق في حكم القاديانية، بأنها من الطوائف والفرق التي تتخذ من الإسلام ستارًا لها ولا علاقة لها به، وكذلك تجديد المجمع لهذه الفتوى في شهر أغسطس من عام 2007م على جهة التفصيل، حيث بين أن أتباع هذا المذهب ليسوا مسلمين، وأن هذا المذهب لا علاقة له بالإسلام، حتى مع التعديلات التي أدخلها أتباعه من خلال كتاباتهم الجديدة، وهي التي يدعون فيها اختلاف الأحمدية عن القاديانية.




ونبه المجمع إلى أن بعض الناس تعتقد بأن القاديانية فرقة من فرق الإسلام، وأن القاديانيين يحاولون إشاعة ذلك للدخول تحت مظلة المسلمين لحاجة في نفوسهم، مدعين أن الخلاف بينهم وبين المسلمين يقتصر على بعض المسائل الفرعية فقط، وهو غير صحيح تماما، بل إن عقيدة الأحمدية القاديانية من خلال كتاباتهم مخالفة لما علم من الدين بالضرورة.

----------

